# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  sealing brick water feature

## jules21

can anyone offer advice on how best to seal this water feature?   
i've seen Pondtite at the local bunnings. due to rocks penetrating out of the ground, a plastic membrane isn't really practical. 
fyi both of the square 'holes' in frame will form the water feature.

----------


## Master Splinter

Remove the rocks, add 50mm of concrete on the bottom, then seal with pondtite. 
OR 
Just fiberglass and polyester resin, then seal with the pondtite goop.

----------


## jules21

thanks. the rocks aren't going anywhere - they're the 'tip of the iceberg'. i will concrete around them and use pondtite to seal. i assume if the water feature is 'sealed' with brickwork and concrete, then only pondtite is necessary (i.e. no GRP).

----------


## Master Splinter

You'll probably need to put a reinforcing fabric at all the corners to make sure that any minor movement is catered for.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Two layers of fibreglass topped with flow-coat (Resin with a colour pigment) will make thos look fantastic, also very easy to clean and maintain.

----------


## jules21

> Two layers of fibreglass topped with flow-coat (Resin with a colour pigment) will make thos look fantastic, also very easy to clean and maintain.

  this sounds good. until i got a quote for the fibre glass (15m2), which came to $600! ($270 for the resin alone) is that too much or am i being tight? 
edit: 2nd quote came up exactly the same

----------


## Master Splinter

Ummm - try your local fiberglass place...from memory, $10-15 per square meter for cloth and polyester resin is about $15 per liter.....

----------

